# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  đam mê và chết??

## huanpt

Hôm nay không đi làm buồn quá vào forum, tình cờ phát hiện rất thú vị...

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đọc tắt là ĐM và C

----------


## Khoa C3

Rất là hiểm

----------


## Khoa C3

Sáng chủ nhật buồn ... như chó cắn!

----------

diy1102

----------


## itanium7000

03:45 bắt gặp anhxco và diy1102 vẫn đang online. Thêm itanium7000 nữa là 3. Ba ông này chắc đang trăn trở cái gì đây?!  :Big Grin:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> 03:45 bắt gặp anhxco và diy1102 vẫn đang online. Thêm itanium7000 nữa là 3. Ba ông này chắc đang trăn trở cái gì đây?!


Vậy bác trăn trở điều gì ạ? E thì k có gì trăn trở, chủ nhật em hay xem pim muộn, xem xong lướt cái xem có gì mới không thôi.

----------


## anhxco

> 03:45 bắt gặp anhxco và diy1102 vẫn đang online. Thêm itanium7000 nữa là 3. Ba ông này chắc đang trăn trở cái gì đây?!


Như bác phán thì e trăn trở 24/24 rùi,  :Smile:  máy e để 24/24, trang cncprovn e cũng để 24/24 bác ạ  :Smile:

----------


## itanium7000

Đam mê hay là chết???
Thà chết vì đam mê còn hơn là chết mà chẳng vì cái gì, chỉ vì già rồi chết!

Đang thiết kế cái khung máy CNC mini, 4 năm rồi mua đồ lại bán đi, rồi lại mua đồ. Lần này quyết làm cho xong. Tuần vừa rồi chạy đi mấy nơi xem đủ loại máy móc và dịch vụ. Không biết có nơi nào chịu làm cho mình không nữa, phay, mài, nhiệt luyện...rồi kinh phí nữa.

----------

CKD

----------


## Diyodira

> Đam mê hay là chết???
> Thà chết vì đam mê còn hơn là chết mà chẳng vì cái gì, chỉ vì già rồi chết!
> 
> Đang thiết kế cái khung máy CNC mini, 4 năm rồi mua đồ lại bán đi, rồi lại mua đồ. Lần này quyết làm cho xong. Tuần vừa rồi chạy đi mấy nơi xem đủ loại máy móc và dịch vụ. Không biết có nơi nào chịu làm cho mình không nữa, phay, mài, nhiệt luyện...rồi kinh phí nữa.


Sao bác không quất đại con nào cảm thấy ưng ý.

----------


## Khoa C3

Giờ này cũng lắm ma làng và nhiều thích khách nhỉ.

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## CBNN

máy em ban ngày thì lúc có lúc không , chứ ban đêm là online 8/7 ah . em mở Delta Waves Deep Sleep, Relaxing Music, Calming Music để ru em ngủ ah . Mà thứ này có sẵn ở youtube .  :Embarrassment:

----------

